# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  ποιός μπορεί να με βοηθήσει για χελωνάκια?

## zemix

Καλημέρα, ο αδελφός μου θέλει να πάρει χελωνάκια αλλά προς μεγάλη του έκπληξη ανακάλυψε οτι τα χελωνάκια δεν παραμένουν για πάντα γλυκούτσικα και όμορφα άλλά μεγαλώνουν κιόλας και φυσικά μεγαλώνουν και οι ανάγκες τους μαζί (ενυδρεία κλπ κλπ)
Και τώρα η κορυφαία ερώτηση: υπάρχει καμια ράτσα που να μην μεγαλώνει? ή τέλως πάντων έτσι όπως μας το παρουσίασαν στο πετ σοπ ολόκληρη κατασκευή θέλουν τα αφιλότιμα μετά απο 3-4 χρόνια. μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε?

----------


## vas

δε νομιζω πως υπαρχουν τέτοιες χελώνες  :winky:

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

αν το οτι μεγαλωνουν και θελουν περισσοτερο χωρο σας το ειπαν απο το πετ σοπ μπραβο τους!!!!!

ετσι ειναι,οντως μεγαλωνουν και οι αναγκες τους δεν περιοριζονται σε ενα ταπερ και λιγες γαριδες...
δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει καποιο ειδος που να μενει τοσο μικρο...

----------


## Ηρακλής

θα συνφωνισω με την vas ειχα ψαξη και εγω για χελωνάκια πιο παλια και δεν ειχα βρη καπειο τετιο ιδος που να μην μεγαλονη!!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Χελώνες νερού που να παραμένουν τόσο μικρές σε μέγεθος δεν υπάρχουν,μόνο κάποια είδη ξηράς,αλλά και αυτά απαγορεύονται βεβαίως.
Πολλές χελώνες που πουλάνε σε πετ σοπ είναι καμένες όπως λέμε εμείς στο χόμπι των ερπετών.
Δηλαδή με τον όρο αυτό εννοούμε τις χελώνες που έχουν μείνει πίσω σε ανάπτυξη.
Ας πούμε μπορεί μια χελώνα να είναι 2 ετών ή και παραπάνω και να είναι σε μέγεθος μισή και εκεί στοπ,δεν μεγαλώνει άλλο όσο χρόνος και αν περάσει λόγω αλλαγής μεταβολισμού.

----------


## Marilenaki

ουτε εγω εχω διαβασει καπου οτι υπαρχει ειδος που πουλανε στα μαγαζια και να μενει στο ιδιο μικρο του μεγεθος. Γνωμη μου και μικρο χελωνακι να παρεις χρειαζεται ενυδρειο να αναναιωνεται το νερο  και οχι ενα μικρο πλαστικο ταπερ..

----------


## Marilenaki

νικολ ειχα εναν φιλο παλια που ειχε 4 χελωνες. 2 μεσα σε ενυδρειο με θερμοσταστη και 2 μεσα σε ενα ταπερ στο μπαλκονι ολο το χρονο. μεσα σε ενα χρονο αυτες που ηταν στο ενυδρειο ειχαν γινει τεραστειες και αυτες που ηταν στο μπαλκονι ειχαν μεγαλωσει ελαχιστα γιατι ειχαν περασει και χειμερια ναρκη το χειμωνα. πιστευω το μεγεθος που περνει η χελωνα ειναι απο τις συνθηκες που ζει και η διατροφη της

----------


## Lucky Witch

Αυτό είπα με το καμένη....πίσω σε ανάπτυξη.

----------


## zemix

ωχ....θα γελάσω πολύ με την αντίδραση της μητέρας όταν και αν τελικά αποφασίσει ο αδελφούλης μου να υιοθετήσει χελωνάκια......θα τον ενημερώσω για όλα αυτά τα ωραία που μου γράψατε και θα σας πω για τις τελικές αποφάσεις μας....

----------


## juamx214

Απο οτι ξέρω τα χέλωνακια που πουλάνε στα πετ ειανι αμερικανικης καταγωγης και εχω την εντυπωση οτι είναι βορειας αμερικης γι αυτο πευτουν και σε χειμερια νάρκη. Επειδη μετα γίνονται κτηνοι (και μεταφορικα σε μεγεθος και κυριολεκτικα) πολοι τα αφυνουν ελέυθερα στην ελληνικη φύση να ζήσουν μόνα τους λεει.... Αλλα κλασικα δεν έχουν φυσικους εχρους και φυσικακαταστρέφουν τα πάντα. Και το πρόβλημα δεν είναι μόνο στην Ελλάδα! ΜΙα θεία μου που είχε τις ταιζε ξητα τροφη για γάτες και μετα για σκήλους και μετα απλώς δεν σύνφερας γιατι ετρώγαν περισοτερο απο ένα σκύλο!!! Οποτε είναι σοβαρο προβλημα απ οτι φαινεται... Ψαρακι και πάλι ψάρι....

----------


## vikitaspaw

επισης καπου εχω διαβασει οτι οι χελωνες μπορει να κολλησουν στον ανθρωπο σαλμονελα γι αυτο κ αφ οτου ασχοληθεις μαζι τους θελει πολυ καλο πλυσιμο χεριων. Ενα φεγγαρι ηθελα κ εγω χελωνακι αλλα καθως ψαχνομουν κ το μαθα αυτο αλλαξα γνωμη! Δε θελω να σε επηρεασω, ο καθενας οτι θελει κανει, παντως αν ισχυει κατι τετοιο ΕΓΩ δε θα το ρισκαρα...

----------


## zemix

και η απάντηση του αδελφού μου, "άσε δε θα πάρω!"

----------

